# Suche jemanden, den ich Werben kann (WoW Standard Version gestellt)



## LeNerd (15. Dezember 2015)

Moin,

 

ich (M/20) suche momentan jemanden, den ich werben kann. 
Wir würden zusammen auf dem PvP Server Blackmoore auf Seiten der Horde spielen.
Da ich gerade recht viel Zeit habe, möchte ich natürlich nicht nur einen Charakter hochziehen sondern mindestens drei  schließlich soll sich das ganze lohnen. Wenn du kompletter Neueinsteiger bist, gebe ich dir auch gerne ein zwei Tipps.

Du hast Lust dir das ganze mal anzuschauen? Ich zahle dir die WoW Standardversion und wir spielen gemeinsam. Natürlich Stelle ich dir Taschen und einfache Reittiere.

Bei Interesse einfach äußern

 

Liebe Grüße

Lennart


----------



## Grakon (19. Dezember 2015)

Hast ne PN.


----------

